# Anybody familiar with this faucet.



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

It is installed in FL in a condo approx install date late 80's.


It says Grohe on the body but I cannot ID it from looking at Grohe 
parts lists.

Take a look


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

That granite top screams 2000s to me


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like this to me.

http://www.hansgrohe-usa.com/articl...ageid=edc29587-93da-4ba4-81b8-a09946398475&q=


----------

